# sabiki help please



## jake69455 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have heard of sabiki rigs, but never seen them used. Are they trolled or cast and reeled back in? Weighted? Used with a cane pole? Jigged? Do you chum an area before you use one? 
Trying to get some bait from a boat before a trip to the bay rigs off Dauphin Island. Not too good with a cast net yet. Thanks...know it's a dumb question, but I'm still learning LOL


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I use a stiff pole small weight, and fish around a bouy, works for me. the pole I use is a crappie/mullet pole more like a pool stick lol


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

It helps to see/know where the bait is. Tie the sabiki rig to your line, add a small barrel/triangle weight to the end of the rig. Toss it into the school of baitfish, and pole it up and down or reel it jigging. When they bite, reel 'em in. Not difficult when you get the hang of it. 
There's also other older post detailing tried and true ways to fish them. Just use the "search" feature.
g/l


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use them on my light setup that I also use for catching schoolie dolphin. You put a weight on the bottom and lightly jig up and down and load up on bait.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

One trick I've learned is that once you hook a baitfish don't reel him in immediately it will swim around shaking and moving the sabiki which will attract the other baitfish in the school so instead of reeling in one or two baits you'll get four or five :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

One thing I've found to be VERY important...when you attach your weight to the bottom of your sabiki, don't be afraid to use a fairly large weight. Like a 2 ounce. Having 6 healthy threadfins or cigars on your line is a recipe for a knot like you wouldn't believe if your weight is too light. Having a heavier weight helps keep your bait more "in line."


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sabikis are the way to go for bait. Go to walmart and get a tiny spinning setup and pay as little as possible for it and let it be your bait rod. Buy 5+ sabikis. Rig a snap swivel to the bait rod. Most sabikis have a snap swivel on one side and a barrel swivel on the other. The snap is really for your weight so put at least an ounce on it and attach the barrel to the snap on your bait rod. More current, more weight. If the bait is heavy or the things eating them (mackerel) are, then they're going to knock off lots of your sabiki hooks so have plenty of extra rigs.

Then you find some structure. Any of the cans on the way out to the pass usually have bait around them.

Then you just jig it in fast if you casted it across the bait or if straight down then find the level they're at and jig it up and down in place. If they are there you'll find out fast, if they're not, they're just not and they're not coming, either. Just make sure you check shallow, in the middle, and deep before you move on to another structure.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I hooked one on, handed it to my buddy that never even heard of one before, got a livewell full of pinfish and alewives within 5 minutes. All at the 3rd or 4th green buoy outside Pensacola pass.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

One more piece of advice, cut about a 1/2ft to 1ft piece of pool noodle and bring it with you to store the sabiki after you're done with it. You can wrap the entire sabiki rig around the noodle, sticking the hooks into it as you go. Especially helps if you're on a kayak or small boat to keep those 6 hooks from getting to personal with you.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

great tip Alex ill try that next time


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I think you or someone mentioned this before. I've been carrying a piece of pool noodle ever since. Great idea. Sabiki hooks WILL snag anything and everything they possibly can.



Yaksquatch said:


> One more piece of advice, cut about a 1/2ft to 1ft piece of pool noodle and bring it with you to store the sabiki after you're done with it. You can wrap the entire sabiki rig around the noodle, sticking the hooks into it as you go. Especially helps if you're on a kayak or small boat to keep those 6 hooks from getting to personal with you.
> 
> Good luck,
> Alex


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good add-on with the noodle trick Alex. Pool noodles are great for a lot of things on a yak. I keep about a dozen king rigs on a section with me as well. They're great for adding cushion to any seat too.


----------

